# Heartwarming Christmas Story



## GanjaGuru (Dec 22, 2005)

This sounds made-up, but I swear on a stack of ganja it's 100% true.
It happened about 15 or so years ago.  I was home for the holday's.
Christmas was on a Monday that year; I arrived Fri. nite.  I planned to meet up with old friends Sat. night and party.
So Sat. afternoon my folks go out to do some last-minute shopping.  I stay home and cook up a big batch of happy brownies.  I left them on the counter to cool, intending to come back in like a half-hour or so and put the pan of brownies in the trunk of my car.
However, a friend stopped by with some KILLER ganja and we got wasted.  I forget about the brownies.  We drove over to see another friend and the guys car breaks down (master brake cylinder).  We spent the next 3 hours fixing it.
Now, what I did not know was that my folks were having a bunch of people from their church over that night (old people, so the gathering took place starting at 7 p.m.).
It's this church thing called a Circle.  It's like 7 church ladies and 4 church gentlemen.  They get togteher once a month at different people's houses and around Christmas-time have a "Secret Santa" thing where they exchange gifts.  They mainly sit around and gossip.
So people arrive and they bring cake and cookies and stuff like that.
They put thier baked goodies on the counter.  Righjt next to my brownies.
So after like an hour of gossiping they pray and hit the goodies. Everyone thought the someone in the Circle brought the brownies.
They partake liberally, washing it down with coffee and tea.

I get home like around 8:30 p.m.
I walk into the living room.  My mom was jamming on the organ (something she raely did with company) and everyone's singing and happy and dancing around and laughing.
I go in the kitchen and there's no more brownies.
They partied heartily.  I blew off the party I had planned to go to so I could sorta "keep an eye" out, make sure no one tried to drive home baked, etc.

I never told them.  I remember my mom and dad talking then next day about how much fun they had at the Circle.  "Best one ever" my dad said.


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2005)

A whole pan full of brownies?...I'm surprised they didn't _see_ the Lord! 

I thought once about "spiking" the salad bar at Pizza Hut, with psyllicibin 'shrooms....


----------



## phuch (Jan 4, 2006)

Just don't try that with cid


----------

